# A Unique Observation about Resins



## subcool (Feb 15, 2010)

High,
If you havn't followed me online then before I start I need to tell you just a bit about my situation and Cannabis.
I have many reasons that I use Cannabis for including Hyperactivity, ADD, Insomnia and Stress but the reason I was prescribed to use Cannabis as a legal medicine was about 8 years ago I was working in the HVAC industry (hence my Nickname btw) and I fell off a roof one night late working without a helper and then double injured my leg by limping up the ladder to replace the flashing on this 3 mill home so the rain wouldn't mess up the new home and do a good job for my boss. I thrashed my knee so bad it completely separated my ACL and it was rebuilt I walk fine but it basically hurts like hell.
Now to the point!
I prefer Bubble hash for this reason, it requires less to do more so I can take a few hits get medicated and not have to spend lots of time toking bowl after bowl of bud thrashing my lungs in the process.
I find hash cleaner on my system and since I do work out a good bit now this concentrated form of Cannabis is IMO the best way to medicate some severe pain away pronto without inhaling tons of smoke. I eat medibles at night BTW but thats another story.

So I said all that to make sure you understand I LOVE Bubble Hash and if youve seen my bubble hash I make some purty stuff hehe

So My favorite hash's are made from two strains one being Apollo-13 and the other being Tinybomb a Space Queen hybrid.
So follow me now Space Queen Hash has a unique property and it drys pretty fast and resembles a praline! It can reach crumble point as fast as 2 days and I usually smoke it first whe I make both A-13 and Tiny bubble at the same time.The Tiny Bubble or Space Queen derived resins also burn very clean and make what we call full melt leaving zero residue on the screen.
Now The Apollo-13 Bubble stays tacky much longer and has a different feel and texture as it dries and takes a full 4-5 days before it crumbles and can be removed from the wax paper.

So Last week I harvested the Apollo-11 and the Cindy99 and I made hash this weekend. The Cindy buds smell heavily like our Space queen which makes since as there related BUT the Hash shares the same properties as well and it dried first to a crumble only 2 days after making and it smokes alot like the Tiny bubble melting completely leaving no trace on the screen.

The Apollo-11 Bubble however is still tacky and dring a dark red color just like the Apollo-13.
I just thought this was so cool and I wanted to share it with the Hash heads 

I am off to research this more.

PFFFFFFFFFF


Sub


----------



## subcool (Feb 15, 2010)

I found some cool shots to illustrate


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 15, 2010)

sub sub sub....very nice shots. q?  how long do you dry your plants on average? just wondering because i smoked some seriouse stuff this weekend, and dude said he dried for 22 days, then smoked.  no jarring at all. just thought id catch ya here.  cant wait to try your strains soon.  Loola     a11, and c99.  whoooh


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

looks like light brown sugar I want to eat it...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## subcool (Feb 15, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> sub sub sub....very nice shots. q?  how long do you dry your plants on average? just wondering because i smoked some seriouse stuff this weekend, and dude said he dried for 22 days, then smoked.  no jarring at all. just thought id catch ya here.  cant wait to try your strains soon.  Loola     a11, and c99.  whoooh




I dry fast 3-6 days but we cure our weed for as long as it takes to smoke up all the bubble from harvest 

About 2 weeks hehe:holysheep: 

Sub


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2010)

I can only imagine how high that full melt wld get me....very nice pics sub...


----------



## JahsBud (Feb 15, 2010)

amazing...looks yummy


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 17, 2010)

:holysheep:​
Ya know what?

I don't miss the hash of decades past anywhere as much as I used to now that I can make quality bubble hash from time to time in my own home.  Thanks for the pics and your endless passion Sub...  

VERY deeeelish!:hubba:

Peace!


----------



## frenchturtle (Mar 3, 2010)

What would be the best method to upgrading grass oil(made with rubbing alcool)to honey oil(methyl hydrate)?....sorry if im in the wrong department...im new at this


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2010)

honey from an alcohol extraction will require quite a bit. Using a more selective solvent will help after the alcohol, however to get honey oil after you extracted it...you need to add alcohol and reflux with activated charcoal, filter and evaporate.


----------



## frenchturtle (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help Umbra, but i didnt quite get the part reflux with activated charcoal...thanks again


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2010)

refluxing is boiling. The old method would be to boil plant matter in alcohol. Then use other solvent(it used to be ether, but it is hard to get now) to separate off. The other solvent should float on top of alcohol and draw off the THC. siphon off the top layer. Honey oil is then obtained by removing the colored impurities from the cannabis oil.

The purified cannabis oil is dissolved in 10 times its volume in pure alcohol. Granulated activated charcoal (Norit) equal to half the weight of the oil is added. It is boiled for about 1/2 hour. the solution is filtered thru fine filter paper and the alcohol evaporated off.


----------



## Subnaum (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------

